# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بقیه الله ......

## YAS12345678

سلام .یه سوالم دارم اینکه یه مدرک کارشناسی دارم میتونم برم اینجا ایا؟ کسی که اطلاع داره از این موضوع

----------


## YAS12345678

up

----------


## asalshah

برو تو سایت دانشگاه همه چی رو توضیح داده خودش

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> سلام .یه سوالم دارم اینکه یه مدرک کارشناسی دارم میتونم برم اینجا ایا؟ کسی که اطلاع داره از این موضوع


از بیست و یک سال بیشتر باشی اجازه نمیدن بیای اونجا مگر اینکه خانواده شهدا و ایثارگران باشی 5 بهت اضافه میدن تا 26 میتونی بری

----------


## YAS12345678

والله هر چی 
 گشتم چیزی پیدا کردم

----------


## افق

میگم این آخرین اطلاعیه سنجش رو ببینید هیچی در مورد تراز بالای 9500 که قبلا بود ننوشته یعنی برداشته شده وای خدا چی میشه!!!!

اگه کسی چیزی میدونه بگه

----------

